# 2009 800 running hot?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Front exhaust pipe is intermitttanly glowing red. 

Temperature light (no guage) did not come on but fan seems to be coming on more than normal.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hm... I know when the brute one glows it means jetting is off. Maybe the EFI isnt adjusted quite rite??


----------

